# Jay Peak 2009-04-19



## WoodCore (Apr 19, 2009)

*Date(s) Visited:* April 19, 2009

*Ski Area:* Jay Peak, VT

*Conditions:* Perfect Spring Conditions! 

*Trip Report:* Yet another great day of spring skiing! 

After deciding to hold off on skiing Saturday due to the poor weather, I was definitely rewarded today with a stellar bluebird day of classic NE spring skiing. The temperature had been down in the low 20's up on the hill overnight so the snow was just beginning to corn up nicely when we arrived at Jay around 10am. The rest is history........       


















*Big Jay*

































*T-Bar*











*Expo Glade*


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 20, 2009)

nice report and photos i think ill have to head up this week  how do you think the trails will hold up with the incomming rain on monday night?


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice! Gets me thinking....


----------



## JPTracker (Apr 20, 2009)

Be up here since Saturday morning. Arrived around 10:00 after the morning drizzle and it was cloudy the rest of the day. Saturday was pond skimming day. They held it this year half way up Interstate where they had one of their small parks.

Most of the trails should hold up fine.with the exception of the lower mountain. The Bonnie was closed due to a lack of snow at the base. To get to the jet from stateside you have to walk across the bridge or take the Tram or Flyer up and ski across. The Ulers run out is getting pretty thin and walking was required by the end of the day. These were the only really bad areas. On a down side the Flyer kept shutting down again then around 2:00 it lost power completely and the had to unload the chair using a backup diesel generator. it took over a hour to unload the last person.

Most of the glades and trails still have plenty of coverage and should hold up fine. They plan to e open daily all this week and probably the following weekend, 5/2 & 3. The Jet still has alot of snow and may hold up longer unless they get a real warm up or a lot of rain.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 21, 2009)

*......*

That mountain _still_ looks nice!


----------

